# drivethedeal - review (Online Car Broker)



## ardandy

Picked up my new Octavia vRS TDI CR on friday! Had to go to London (from Yorkshire) to get it but it was well worth the trip!

Forgetting the car (which is brilliant!) this is my experience of the online broker www.drivethedeal.com

Website's easy to use, just tell it what car you want and the options you need, although make sure you read the paragraph at the top after you've picked your make/model as they sometimes mention what you have to do to qualify for a special offer or something like that.

I visited 2 local Skoda dealers and the best price with my options was £19,100, I like to think I'm competent at haggling too.

Through drivethedeal the total price for the same car was £16,475!

The process is that you place the order on their website for the car and options you want and put your details in for the deposit, which is a minimum of £500. THIS DEPOSIT IS TAKEN BY THE MAIN DEALER, NOT THE BROKER.

After you've placed the order you get a call within 24 hours to check what you've ordered is correct and that you're happy with everything. Once you've agreed drivethedeal place the order with the dealer, up to this point you're not told who or where the dealer is for obvious reasons!

Within a few days you get a call from the dealer who you are buying the car from to introduce themselves. After this point your dealings with 'dtd' are over, although if any issues arise with the dealer/order (which I had a minor one) then they do try to help out and sort things out for you.

Now for the sceptics (as I was) regarding brokers/online etc.

*You do not pay anything to 'dtd', think of them as finding the best price from around the country and haggling for you, I'm guessing their money comes from the dealer, like a mortgage broker.*

*None of the cars are pre-registered like some online brokers do to get cheaper cars, you're the 1st registered owner! (check the paragraph at the top as mentioned above for extra details)*

*As said, all financial dealings are with the main dealer ONLY.*

Dtd do offer finance quotes and its worth getting one through their website but you do not have to get finance from them just because you are buying the car from them. A company they use quoted me £248 p/m but when I contacted the Skoda dealer themselves (after order) for a quote, thanks to a special Skoda offer it went down to £212 p/m!

To summarise if you're wanting to buy through them:

1, Buy through the website.

2, Get a quote for finance (if needed) from them but then get another after been contacted by the Main Dealer as they often have better offers. (Dtd don't mind this)

3, Be aware that the dealer could be anywhere in the UK but they do deliver the car for free to you if you didn't want to travel.

I've heard only good things from others (they've been going over 10 years) which is why I placed an order through them and all I can do is echo previous reports! I genuinely saved over £2,500 by not just relying on my 2 local dealers!

Thanks!


----------



## Bigpikle

sounds great - looked at them before a few times but never gone for it...

what about a trade-in price though?


----------



## cheezemonkhai

From my dealings with DtD they don't do trade in as such, but you can sometimes arrange for the main dealer to do a trade in. Since you're getting a good price on the new car this will probably be the book price or below and as such you'd be better off selling privately.

Nice to see you over on DW too


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I don't get how main dealers suggest they can't move on price as there is only 5% margin on Skoda/Seat when this is blatantly not the case!!

My local Skoda/Seat dealer is exactly the same - the best deal I have been offered is £800 off a £19k spec Leon FR TDi. DTD is £2500 cheaper!!


----------



## Jakedoodles

DTD are sourcing agents, as far as I know. So you say you want a skoda vrs, and they contact all the dealers and play them off eachother. YOu won't necessarily get a good deal off them, although at the mo, most dealers will jump at the chance of a sale so you're a lot more likely to.


----------



## cheezemonkhai

Wonderdetail said:


> DTD are sourcing agents, as far as I know. So you say you want a skoda vrs, and they contact all the dealers and play them off eachother. YOu won't necessarily get a good deal off them, although at the mo, most dealers will jump at the chance of a sale so you're a lot more likely to.


They have been offering good deals on various cars that people I know have purchased from them over at least the last 5 years.

I agree they are not certain to be able to get you the deal, but then if they can't get one you also know you probably can't too.

You can then base your choice of car on that.


----------



## cheezemonkhai

RussZS said:


> I don't get how main dealers suggest they can't move on price as there is only 5% margin on Skoda/Seat when this is blatantly not the case!!
> 
> My local Skoda/Seat dealer is exactly the same - the best deal I have been offered is £800 off a £19k spec Leon FR TDi. DTD is £2500 cheaper!!


Tell me about it, a dealer told us there was almost no margin on it, then i turned up with the guy who wanted the car with a few DtD prices and said you match this price you have a sale.

They got to within £100 of the price but then swapped the leather from the old car into the new, supplied mats and a touch up pen and did a very good price on another option. After all that it was probably a slight better deal than DtD had offered.

I find that any salesman that lies very quickly gets my back up and usually if I have to correct them once and they keep lying they won't get any business from me.

It's a shame that some good people have to lose their jobs when the companies go to the wall just to get rid of the dross and leaches.


----------



## Frothey

_I don't get how main dealers suggest they can't move on price as there is only 5% margin on Skoda/Seat when this is blatantly not the case!!_

you have margin, then "standards" than any target related bonus on thop of that.

double the "margin" is roughly what you can get off - anyone selling a car on the basis they *might* get a trb at the moment is a bit silly and likely to go out of business.....


----------



## Frothey

saying that, they dont *have* to sell anything cheaply - after all you *could* all do your jobs for far less money than you do, but you choose not to. no law against it, and as has been said before, how many businesses work on a 10% margin?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

That's fair enough, but when they refuse to price match DTD, then I see no reason why I should place my business with them...


----------



## ardandy

Wonderdetail said:


> DTD are sourcing agents, as far as I know. So you say you want a skoda vrs, and they contact all the dealers and play them off eachother. YOu won't necessarily get a good deal off them, although at the mo, most dealers will jump at the chance of a sale so you're a lot more likely to.


This isn't quite accurate.

They have an arrangement with one or two dealers with set prices for that month/quarter. This is how they can give you a price on their website there and then. If someone buys a Skoda now they'll go to the same dealership I got mine from. From what they told me they've been supplying DTD customers for a year and a half.

Another thing worth noting regarding the prices is that (at least in my case) all my dealings with Skoda were done through the commercial/fleet section rather than retail. It makes no difference to you of course but I guess DTD are getting a 'fleet' price by guaranteeing x customers per term.


----------



## Summit Detailing

DTD are very good.

I used to work for a competitor in the online broker scene & we both used to work off the same principles.

Sometimes they'd be cheaper on certain makes/models at certain times of the year & sometimes we'd be cheaper...horses for courses but we always had the cheapest Fords.

Corporate/Fleet depts were always used in our case, for various reasons I won't go into now.:thumb:


----------



## rossdook

ardandy said:


> This isn't quite accurate.
> 
> They have an arrangement with one or two dealers with set prices for that month/quarter. This is how they can give you a price on their website there and then. If someone buys a Skoda now they'll go to the same dealership I got mine from. From what they told me they've been supplying DTD customers for a year and a half.
> 
> Another thing worth noting regarding the prices is that (at least in my case) all my dealings with Skoda were done through the commercial/fleet section rather than retail. It makes no difference to you of course but I guess DTD are getting a 'fleet' price by guaranteeing x customers per term.


That seems to be the case - I dealt with the fleet people when I got my vRS TFSi Estate in August through DTD. I travelled from Orkney to London to get mine, and I got a great deal through the dealer on a PCP including maintenance too. The only reason I didn't include tyres too was that they wanted me to get them from the nearest dealer, which is a twenty minute drive followed by an hour and a half on the ferry, then capped off by a two and a half hour drive on top of that! Best not to do that on a worn or damaged tyre(s)...
Excellent service all round though - I'd recommend them to anyone! :thumb:


----------



## ardandy

They mentioned you actually!


----------



## rossdook

Who? Moi? :wave:

Will that mean an extra discount? lol


----------



## ardandy

They mentioned you (skoda) as the person who came the furthest for a car!


----------



## rossdook

I'm not bloody surprised!!

Quick five minute drive to the ferry, then left at 11.45pm. Arrived in Aberdeen at 7am the next morning, then a taxi to the airport followed by a flight to Luton. Bus from Luton to Heathrow and they picked me up from there!

Went an hour and a half's drive west after picking it up to go and check out some pups, then drove North to Ayr to stay with my sister. Up to Aberdeen the next night for a few jars and a curry with my best man, then drove up to Scrabster the next day for an hour and a half on the ferry, topped off with twenty minutes drive home - whew! 

Only our Shetland friend on here could probably be able to top that if he wishes...


----------



## ardandy

Took me 4 half hours to get from Keighley (West Yorks) to the dealer, thought that was long!

£26 for the train ticket is all it cost me!

Still worth the day off though given the £2500 I saved buying it!


----------



## a1topdog

A friend of mine bought a new Toyota through DTD. The supplying dealer ended up being his local one that wouldn't budge on list price when he tried.
He got it £2K+ cheaper through DTD and it was delivered to his door!!


----------



## Exotica

My cousin has brought his Type R on there, highly recommend from him.


----------



## King Eric

While I appreciate not everyone can afford a car outright, is it not in this climate a complete mugs game getting finance on vehicles? It seems vehicle prices are dropping a great deal so surely the gaps between actual worth and whats owed on these deals is hideous and its kind of like throwing money down the drain unless you intend to keep the car?

Absolutely no disrespect intended for the OP as you clearly got a great deal and that monthly rate is really good for a car of that quality imho....

Perhaps a financial advisor could state whether this is a positive or a negative thing to do given the current climate?


----------



## Dixondmn

this sounds a bit like the What Car? Target price system but with less hassle.

Phone up What Car? tell them what you want and they will call round the dealers to find you one which meets the listed target price in the magazine


----------



## ardandy

King Eric said:


> While I appreciate not everyone can afford a car outright, is it not in this climate a complete mugs game getting finance on vehicles? It seems vehicle prices are dropping a great deal so surely the gaps between actual worth and whats owed on these deals is hideous and its kind of like throwing money down the drain unless you intend to keep the car?
> 
> Absolutely no disrespect intended for the OP as you clearly got a great deal and that monthly rate is really good for a car of that quality imho....
> 
> Perhaps a financial advisor could state whether this is a positive or a negative thing to do given the current climate?


I was spending £350 per month on a Corrado and a Kangoo Van (in the for sale section!  ). Basically I totted up my receipts for the Corrado and it came to £7200 in 2 years inc buying it. Factor in the extra ins and tax for the van (which I used as a daily) and it was between £300-£350 per month.

I know I didn't have to spend that much on the Corrado but I would have done whilst owning it as it was a hobby/show car etc.

Sold/selling them both and just having the one car.

So now I pay £212 per month guaranteed with no repairs (PCP so not too risky!). Although not the cheapest way to own a car it does save me money whilst having something nice!

Also helps working in Education (IT) and the missus for the police as they shouldn't be affected!

The current climate did come into it though I have to say. I went for the vRS CR TDI partly because of it. £120 per year tax and 50mpg! Should be 'sought after' (I hope) in 3 years.



dixon75 said:


> this sounds a bit like the What Car? Target price system but with less hassle.


Whatcar do quote dtd prices on their website comparison pages.


----------



## ardandy

Oh, I dont suppose if anyones planning on buying through them they could mention me?

Get a bottle of bubbly as a thank you! 

PM me if you want my details!

Cheekily Cheers!


----------



## noop

King Eric said:


> While I appreciate not everyone can afford a car outright, is it not in this climate a complete mugs game getting finance on vehicles? It seems vehicle prices are dropping a great deal so surely the gaps between actual worth and whats owed on these deals is hideous and its kind of like throwing money down the drain unless you intend to keep the car?
> 
> Absolutely no disrespect intended for the OP as you clearly got a great deal and that monthly rate is really good for a car of that quality imho....
> 
> Perhaps a financial advisor could state whether this is a positive or a negative thing to do given the current climate?


I think it depends more on the finance deal. If there is no balloon payment at the end of the agreement, then it is not much difference to a loan.

Like you say not everyone can afford to pay outright so I think its more a case of getting the right finance deal to suit the buyer


----------



## rossdook

ardandy said:


> Oh, I dont suppose if anyones planning on buying through them they could mention me?
> 
> Get a bottle of bubbly as a thank you!
> 
> PM me if you want my details!
> 
> Cheekily Cheers!


Me too!!!

I like a drop of champers, me..... :lol:


----------



## chr15barn3s

King Eric said:


> While I appreciate not everyone can afford a car outright, is it not in this climate a complete mugs game getting finance on vehicles? It seems vehicle prices are dropping a great deal so surely the gaps between actual worth and whats owed on these deals is hideous and its kind of like throwing money down the drain unless you intend to keep the car?
> 
> Absolutely no disrespect intended for the OP as you clearly got a great deal and that monthly rate is really good for a car of that quality imho....
> 
> Perhaps a financial advisor could state whether this is a positive or a negative thing to do given the current climate?


Oi!  I see what you mean though but to be honest im an idiot and take risks on things like this. I will be paying aprox £300 for my car when it arrives, still quite a lot but ive added up what i have paid on the VR and divided it by the months ive had it. Works out about £500 plus insurance and tax. This is the only way I can afford a new, decent car that I will be happy with. Obviously a car is going to lose money and if I had the money in the bank I would buy it outright.


----------



## King Eric

Barnsey, given your living situation etc this does not really apply to you!  lol


----------



## flyfs6

ardandy said:


> Oh, I dont suppose if anyones planning on buying through them they could mention me?
> 
> Get a bottle of bubbly as a thank you!
> 
> PM me if you want my details!
> 
> Cheekily Cheers!


I'll mention you both :thumb:


----------



## enigma1992

Next time I buy a car it will be from dtd. I hate the foreplay that goes into buying a car especially the trip back and forth from the manager that the salesman does to span out the negotiation. The dtd price is excellent and the dealer was close to tears trying to match their price and they made sure after I signed that I got little or no service. Next time, no dealer.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

enigma1992 said:


> Next time I buy a car it will be from dtd. I hate the foreplay that goes into buying a car especially the trip back and forth from the manager that the salesman does to span out the negotiation. The dtd price is excellent and the dealer was close to tears trying to match their price and they made sure after I signed that I got little or no service. Next time, no dealer.


Completely agree with you here - if you know which car you want, then DTD is the way to go.

Their prices are superb!


----------



## flyfs6

enigma1992 said:


> Next time I buy a car it will be from dtd. I hate the foreplay that goes into buying a car especially the trip back and forth from the manager that the salesman does to span out the negotiation. The dtd price is excellent and the dealer was close to tears trying to match their price and they made sure after I signed that I got little or no service. Next time, no dealer.





RussZS said:


> Completely agree with you here - if you know which car you want, then DTD is the way to go.
> 
> Their prices are superb!


I couldn't agree more. The dealers give no service after matching prices, hell they dont give any service anyway even with a small or no discount. Hence this time no dealer! Drivethedeal all the way :driver:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Any further experiences from anyone who purchased thro' drive the deal?


----------



## Derekh929

I used DTD the last BM i bought to get a good starting price BMW main dealer beat it , was dec 2006 got £6500 of 330D M Sport with my spec dealer wanted to reach year end target to get bonus, that was 20% discount but believe you me i knew discounts of 25% are given to Mini Plant people as the guy let slip when on plant tour ops, will have to check with them again for my next motor


----------



## cts1975

I used Autoebid who gave me the same price as DTD, but I managed to negotiate the brokers commision down a little. 
The dealer pay DTD were as the customer pays autoebid. The person I dealt with at autoebid was more helpful than the person at DTD.
I was told that both brokers only use 2 skoda dealers. It took me a day to go and collect my car from the dealer but I was still £1200 ish better of after visiting a few skoda main dealers. As soon as you mention the brokers they can let you know over the phone if they can match the price. 
The only issue was I collected on a saturday and the standard of valet was poor. Nothing could be done about this as the valeters were not working on a saturday. The sales manager did call a few days after collection to check everthing was ok. I told him about the valet and he kindly offered me another valet next time I'm in the dealership - which is a 2 hour drive from me.


----------

